# My First Time At Caesar Creek Fishing!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I made my first fishing trip to Caesar Creek Lake yesterday! In spite of the misty rain and cold it was a lot of fun!! I was musky fishing, and I didn't catch one but I had 3 follows and 2 were by a big fish (same fish but different times). 2 of the follows were during the major, but I just couldn't convert them! Very cool lake! I'll fish it a few more times next year for sure!!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Good video, CG. You’re right, CC has some big fish and it gets stocked a lot every year. But they are elusive this time of year. CC has a huge forage base so they can be anywhere due to the depth. I spent last Sunday in the 40s and rain without a glimpse of one. But the weekend before popped a 38.5” in about 2’ of water. I’ve also had 4-5 fish days. I’m far from done for the year but all the really big ones seem to go to the saugeye fisherman in the early summer on light line and minuscule baits.

If CC is only 1-1/2 hours away, you need to hit it more often.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

I love and hate CC. I'm newer to fishing this area and these deep reservoirs are a lot different from how I grew up fishing on the shallow lakes with lots of weed lines back home. It is beautiful when you can get away from the pleasure boaters and seems to have some good fish once I figure the place out better. I can't wait to start wetting my musky lines there.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Great video, thank you!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

@crittergitter 

You don't believe in big baits = big fish?


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

FWIW, I don’t throw a lot of big musky baits, and it’s only a handful of fish at CC to consider, but I’ve caught more Musky on “bass” size baits. Spinner baits and stick baits specifically. Also most of mine have been in the 30-35” range so the big ones might be seeking another profile. Or it’s just random among the 10,000 casts.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Legend killer said:


> @crittergitter
> 
> You don't believe in big baits = big fish?


I do believe in them. I've got a few. Just started with that, and it seemed to be working, plus I saw a video from a week earlier where guys were throwing big baits and getting nothing but downsized and started getting action. I probably should have thrown a different bait when I went back to the first fish!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Does this lake have horse power restrictions?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bass knuckles said:


> Does this lake have horse power restrictions?


Nope


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Harry1959 said:


> Nope


Thanks


----------

